# Bear Carnage Cam Lean



## longbowmd (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the best way to fix cam lean on a Bear Carnage? The idler wheel is fine, it is just the cam. Not only at rest but at full draw. My local shop things changing the spacers but he doesn't seem sure.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

How bad is it? Is the bow tuning?



longbowmd said:


> My local shop thinks changing the spacers


Sometimes works depending how bad the lean is and if there is enough room to mess with it.


----------



## longbowmd (Jan 18, 2012)

It will tune somewhat the problem I have is to get the sights right I have to move it over more, but if I do the right edge of my ring will be obscured by the riser. Also, with the rest set to where my arrows fly straight, it is to the right of centerline when viewed from the rear.


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

My carnage is just the opposite.The cam is fine but the idler wheel on top does not line up with the string.Do you twist one leg of the string yoke to get it lined up?


----------

